# Bericht Rothaus Marathon Bad Wildbad - 03.07.



## acidbrain (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

gibt zwar schon einen Thread zu dem Thema, aber der bezog sich mehr auf das hinkommen. Darum bin ich mal so frei und mach einen neuen auf um ein wenig Revue passieren zu lassen...

Heute am 03.07. fand der Rothaus Bike Marathon als 2. Teil der German-Bike-Masters-Serie statt.
Um 11.00 gings für die Langstrecke (113 km, 3200 hm) los, darunter auch einige Olympiateilnehmer.
Um 11.15 dann für die Mittelstrecke (78 km, 2330 hm), was die meisten Teilnehmer gebucht hatten (mich eingeschlossen).
Um 11.30 konnte man mit den 35 km/1270hm auf der Kurzdistanz ein wenig Marathonluft schnuppern.
Die Langstreckler sind dabei zuerst auf die Kurzstrecke gestartet und nach einer Zieldurchfahrt auf die Mittelstrecke.

Das Problem fing allerdings schon viel früher an, mit der Frage "Was ziehe ich an?". Es war zwar kein Regen gemeldet aber trotzdem dicke Wolken am Himmel und ein frischer Wind. Bis auf 1-2 kurze Nieselregen blieb es dann aber trocken.

Also wie gesagt um 11.15 ging es los, direkt am Start in Bad Wildbad steil den Berg hoch. Ein erster Vorgeschmack auf die 2330 hm, die es zu bewältigen galt. 
Als es aus dem Ort in den Wald ging wurde die Strecke allerdings bald relativ eintönig, zum Großteil Waldautobahnen.
Nur ein kleiner Abschnitt durch den Bikepark sorgte etwas für Abwechslung.
Noch drei kurze Stücke auf schlechten Wegen (Singletrails wie ich sie als Pfälzer kenne waren das aber auch nicht!) und das wars! Also hauptsächlich technisch anspruchsloses Kilometerschrubben, was dem einen oder anderen Hardtail-Fahrer evtl. entgegen kam.
Allerdings hat auch ein Schotterweg bei 67 km/h seinen Reiz 

Bei 49 km kam der unvermeidliche Punkt, an dem mich die Spitze der Profis auf der Langdistanz eingeholt hat. Da weiß man warum die das als Beruf machen und ich nur als Hobby. Bei deren Tempo wäre ich vermutlich nach 2km reif für das Sauerstoffzelt gewesen. 

An der letzten Verpflegungsstation (~60km) wurden dann erstmals Stimmen laut, dass da entweder mit der Höhenmeterangabe etwas nicht stimmt - es waren bis jetzt "nur" 1200 hm bewältigt - oder dass noch der ganz große Hammer kommt.
Ersteres war der Fall. Nach einer langen Schotterwaldautobahnabfahrt (s.o.) kam noch ein kurzer Gegenanstieg, dann ging es schon wieder zurück in den Ort. Noch der Berg, den es am Anfang zu erklimmen galt, ins Ziel runter gerast, dann hatte ich nach 3:04:07 Stunden und 1307 hm auf 67,5 km (nach meinem Tacho) das Ziel erreicht. Angesichts der angekündigten 78km/2330hm, bleibt da leider ein fahler Nachgeschmack.

Der Hauptkritikpunkt ist also die Strecke:
Die Messungen waren schlicht falsch und die Streckenführung hätte nach meinem Geschmack durchaus etwas abwechslungsreicher sein dürfen.

Ebenfalls verbesserungswürdig sind die Verpflegungspunkte:
Zuerst mal war ihre Position nicht bekannt. (Bei der ungenauen Streckenmessung hätte es wahrscheinlich eh vorne und hinten net gestimmt!)
Und dann war die Auswahl eher dürftig. So gab es z. B. kein stilles Wasser! Ich war froh, dass meine Trinkfalsche nicht explodiert ist 
Desweiteren war die Toilettensituation vor dem Start mehr als kritisch!

Durchaus positiv hervorzuheben ist die Streckenabsicherung und -markierung.
Fast alle Abzweigungen waren mit Absperrband gesperrt, zusätzlich gab es (kleine) Pfeile auf dem Boden und an besonders scharfen Kurven standen nochmal Posten und gaben die Richtung an.
Die Stimmung im Ort hat mir gut gefallen, die Pasta war gut und die Portionen groß!
Der Bikerucksack ist m. E. auch nicht so schlecht, wie er vorher hier im Forum gemacht wurde.
Parkmöglichkeiten waren ausreichend, günstig (3 EUR) und nah vorhanden.
Und Olympiateilnehmer im Starterfeld verleihen so einem Event nochmal einen ganz besonderen Reiz!

Wenn das nächste Jahr die Streckenführung etwas klarer ist, bin ich wieder dabei!

Ergebnisse gibt es an dieser Stelle noch keine, da ich mich vor der Siegerehrung schon wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht habe. Die werde ich einfügen, sobald sie im Netz stehen.

Der 3. Teil der GBM-Serie findet übrigens am 22.08. in Neustadt an der Weinstraße statt. Ich kenne die Streckenführung von letzten Jahr, die hatte es in sich! Für Ortskundige: Die Abfahrt an der Wolfsburg ist eine der technisch schwersten, die ich rund ums Weinbiet kenne.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr nicht zu sehr entschärft wurde.

So jetzt seit ihr dran, über meine Ausschweifungen herzufallen und/oder eure eigenen Erfahrungen zu berichten.

acidbrain (506)

P.S.: Der 4. Teil der Serie ist am 3.10. in Trochtelfingen, meines Wissens kann man sich für die letzten beiden Rennen noch nachmelden.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Juli 2004)

Ich kann nur sagen Kurzstrecke......

25KM und 653Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. Juli 2004)

Also den Bericht stimme ich mal zu! War ca. 20min später als du im Ziel. Dat war mal ne Trainingsfahrt und sonst nichts   Ich hatte 68km drauf, Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht, aber was ich so gehört habe waren es höchstens 1400.
PS: genervt hat der Wind, vor allem bei den großen Flächen,die recht kahl waren. Da konnte man den deutschen Wald wirklich sterben sehen.


----------



## acidbrain (3. Juli 2004)

Hm, dann war die Langstrecke wohl so ungefähr 93 km mit 1960 Höhenmeter.

Ich hab mit einem Ohr beim Pastamampfen gehört, dass die zweit platzierte Frau gedacht hat, dass es noch ne Stunde zu fahren wäre und dann stand sie im Ziel.  Das passt dann ja. Ärgerlich, mit Endspurt war dann wohl nix mehr! Glück für die Erste!


----------



## kupfermark (3. Juli 2004)

Geenau! Ich bin die Langdistanz gefahren, das waren 94 km und um die 1900 hm, was auch andere bestätigt haben. Ich war dann auch eher enttäuscht, dass es schon rum war, zumal ich an der letzten Verpflegungsstation nochmal ordentlich zugelangt hab, für 10km Berg runter bis zum Ziel wär das auch nicht mehr nötig gewesen, ich hab noch mit über ner Stunde biken mehr gerechnet. 

Mit dem Rest (Verpflegung/Strecke) stimm ich Acidbrain zu.

Noch mein persönlicher Eindruck zur Langdistanz: Auf der Finisher-Liste im Rathaus standen insgesamt grad mal 144 Fahrer, als ich ging. Das hat auch erklärt, warum ich die meiste Zeit des Rennens alleine unterwegs war, was mit der Zeit recht langweilig wurde. Am Anfang hab ich noch versucht mich an eine Gruppe ranzuhängen, was aber ein Fehler war. Gegen später wurde ich dann immer wieder überholt.

Jedenfalls hab ich vor dem Rennen nicht gerechnet im letzten Drittel anzukommen, nachdem ich in Kirchzarten vor ein paar Wochen irgendwo in der Mitte plaziert war und in Garmisch fast noch ins erste Drittel geruscht bin.. Entweder ich werd älter oder da sind echt nur die richtig richtig fitten biker gestartet. 

@ karle:
Hat mich gefreut, Dich zu treffen! Bist Du denn jetzt den ganzen Weg ins Ziel noch gelaufen, oder konnte Dir noch jemand helfen? Es waren ja noch so um die 10 km, aber das wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt ja keiner   

Gruss
Mark


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Juli 2004)

Kann mich der Kritik der Vorredner nur anschließen. Am meisten hat mich die zu langweilige, crossradtaugliche Strecke sowie die fehlenden KM-Angaben bis zum Ziel genervt. Dadurch war ne Renneinteilung fast unmöglich und ich stand auch in der Langdistanz urplötzlich und halbwegs frisch im Ziel, das nervt. Wäre es aber wenigstens ne schöne Strecke, so wie Neustadt letztes Jahr, dann wäre es ja egal gewesen, aber so hätte man auch Rennrad fahren gehen!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Juli 2004)

Schliesse mich voll und ganz an, ich war völlig verstört, als ich plötzlich im Ziel stand. Das war der bescheuertste Marathon den ich je gefahren bin, diese "Rennradstrecken" braucht kein Mensch, der Sieger hatte einen 30er Schnitt, das funktioniert nur durch extremes Windschattenfahren und bei den wenigen Startern auf der Langdistanz eine Gruppe zu finden in der auch "Normal Biker" schnell sein können war unmöglich.
Einzig der angepriesene hochwertig Bikerrucksack hat überrascht, da er tatsächlich ganz brauchbar scheint, mit der gleichen Beschreibung gabs wirklich mal einen Turnbeutel von der RSA.

Mein Fazit nach 2 Reinfällen: Nie wieder einen Marathon den die Stada Radsportakademie ausrichtet!

Grüße.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich schließe mich der allgemeinen Meinung an, besonders der des
Einheimischen: der bescheuertste Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin.
Wenn überhaupt komm ich nur noch mit dem Crossrad wieder. Für 
sowas bin ich 450km hin und wieder zurück gefahren...

Thomas


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juli 2004)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Durchaus positiv hervorzuheben ist die Streckenabsicherung und -markierung.
> Fast alle Abzweigungen waren mit Absperrband gesperrt, zusätzlich gab es (kleine) Pfeile auf dem Boden und an besonders scharfen Kurven standen nochmal Posten und gaben die Richtung an.



die posten standen später wohl erst dort, nachdem aus unserer gruppe einige sie gefragt hatten, ob sie noch ganz bei trost seien, eine scharfe links kurve bei 60 km/h ungesichert zu lassen. die herrschaften standen 200 meter weiter nach einem kurzen anstieg...

ich frage mich, ob die neustadt-strecke nicht auch entschärft wurde, angeblich soll bad wildbad ja früher interessanter gewesen sein.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Juli 2004)

letztes Jahr war Bad Wildbad deutlich interessanter, leider auch 8k kürzer (wegen nem umgestürzten Baum). Habe gestern Abend direkt den Neustadt-Veranstaltern ne Mail geschickt, dass sie bitte nicht die Strecke ändern sollen und den Verpflegern erklären, dass offene Flaschen, Riegel, Bananen etc. echt ne Maßnahme sind und dass man sich in Frammersbach sicherlich Tipps holen kann...


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Juli 2004)

bin gestern die 'Langstrecke' gefahren. Im Ziel bin ich vor Lachen fast vom Rad gefallen (94km 1940hm statt 113km 3200hm). Das war ein Witz, aber kein Marathon. Das soll die EM-Strecke von nächstem Jahr sein? Mountainbike oder Cross ?  
Die Kritikpunkte habt ihr ja eigentlich schon alle angesprochen. Zum Glück hat es ja nicht geregnet (danke an den Wettergott) oder extreme Hitze gehabt (da wären mir zwischendrin die Getränke definitiv ausgegangen).
Na ja, hat irgendwie gestern alles nicht gepasst. Hab schon beim Start die Lage verpeilt und mich aus Versehen hinten bei den Kurzstrecklern angestellt.   Da bin ich dann als Rote Laterne auf die Strecke gegangen. Das hiess natürlich auch, dass ich fast alles alleine und ohne Windschatten gefahren bin. Über sowas hab ich mir noch bei keinem Marathon Gedanken machen müssen.
Unter diesen Umständen sehen die mich nicht nochmal. Was wollen die eigentlich in Bad Wildbad mit so einer Strecke für Biker tourismustechnisch ansprechen?

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klufy (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo 
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Ergebnislisten? 
Gruß.


----------



## Christina (4. Juli 2004)

Du hast Ansprüche. Das ist eine professionell organisierte Veranstaltung, d.h. die arbeiten Mo-Fr von 8-17 h, Mittagspause inkl.!   Da läuft das nicht wie bei diesen lächerlichen Amateurmarathons, wo irgendein armer Hacker (der gleichzeitig auch noch Organisator, Streckenmarkierer, Verpflegungsbesorger etc. ist) abends noch schnell die Ergebnisse online stellt. 
Kurz von meiner Seite: Es wurde ja schon alles gesagt, ich schließe mich da an. Hab mich auch auf der kurzen Langstrecke alleine mit dem Wind duelliert.
Ach ja, und ich kann der Kritik noch einen Punkt hinzufügen: Da ich für die Serie gemeldet bin (dämliche Idee, ok), hab ich mir gestern das Serientrikot abgeholt. Gleiches Design wie letztes Jahr, nur andere Farbe, da denkt frau doch: da passt auch die gleiche Größe wie letztes Jahr. Falsch!!    Anprobieren gestern abend zeigte dann, dass "M" in diesem Falle dann doch eher "L" ist. Argh!! Saftladen! Hoffentlich tauschen sie es in Neustadt noch mal um....


----------



## möhre01 (4. Juli 2004)

Ich bin Gestern auch mitgefahren. Leider gibt es die Trikots nur bis minimal Gr. M. Ich hätte es auch gerne in S. 

Leider habe ich nach einem Sturz bei Kilometer ca. 60 meinen Tacho *Ciclosport CM 434 verloren*. Sollte einer Ihn gefunden BITTE MELDEN. 
Da auf ihm meine kompletten Trainingsdaten eingespeichert sind und somit die Sache noch ärgerlicher ist!

Also bitte melden bei [email protected]

Vieln Dank 
Sönke


----------



## Christina (4. Juli 2004)

Na super! Da brauch ich mir ja keine Hoffnung mehr zu machen.. Deshalb haben die mich auch so angeschaut und gleich gefragt "In M?" - sollte wohl übersetzt heißen: "Das kleinste, das wir da haben?"
Aber das war ja letztes Jahr bei der Albgold Trophy genauso, seitdem hab ich ein Funktionsunterhemd in L.    Soll das ein subtiler Hinweis sein, dass Biken kein Sport für Frauen und eher kleine Männer ist??


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juli 2004)

noch eine klasse szene, die beobachten durfte: nach der zieleinkunft bekam ein fahrer seine verpflegungstüte in die hand gedrückt. er nahm sich trotzdem noch eine flasche apfelschorle zum trinken aus der kiste und wurde daraufhin sehr bestimmt ermahnt, diese doch bitte wieder zurück zu stellen, da für jeden nur eine flasche vorgesehen sei. er hat sie dann krass genervt wieder reingepfeffert... ok, bei dem startgeld kann man halt nicht viel erwarten   

da war frammersbach ein wahres schlaraffenland ! selbstgebackener kuchen, getränke und vieles mehr, soviel man wollte...

wer übrigens das gegenteil an streckenführung erleben will, sollte den st ingebert-marathon ins auge fassen, von dem war ne info in der starter-tüte !


----------



## Fabian. (4. Juli 2004)

Ich kann die Meinung vieler hier teilen.
Die haben sich ganz schön mit der Planung vertan. So etwas darf einfach nicht passieren und ist keine gute Werbung für nächstes Jahr.

Ich war nun zum dritten Mal in Bad Wildbad (Mitteldistanz) und muß (leider) sagen, daß es seinen Ruf als materialfordernde MOUNTAINBIKE-Strecke völlig verloren hat. Wer noch nie vorher hier gefahren ist, der weiß nicht was er die letzten Jahre verpaßt hat.

Im Frühjahr bin ich schon etwas erschrocken, als die Streckendaten mit 78 km/2330 Hm bekannt waren. Deshalb habe ich auch bis letzte Woche mit der Anmeldung gewartet. Denn es war von zwei Faktoren abhängig: Wetter und die eigene Form beim Marathon in Kirchzarten zwei Wochen davor. Nachdem also die Form einigermaßen paßte und die Vorhersage auch ganz okay war bin ich gestern nun auch gestartet.

Aufgrund der Eckdaten wollte ich eigentlich nur auf Durchkommen und unter 5 Stunden fahren. Kirchzarten (Ultra Light hatte 79 km/2000 Hm) lief ganz gut und BadW sollte also einiges hätter werden, vor allem auch mit der Erfahrung der letzten beiden Jahre, was Singletrails/Defektgefahr angeht. So bin ich dann gestartet und mit ´möglichst gleichmäßigen Puls fahren. Immer so mit rund 170, dann läuft's ganz gut auf Dauer. Von der Strecke bin ich maßlos enttäuscht. Mit einem Crosser hätte man das locker fahren können. Kette rechts und durch...
Am Schluß hatte ich 68 km/1300 Hm auf meinem HAC4 stehen und ich war nach einem Marathon noch nie so "ausgeruht", weil man sich das Rennen einfach anders eingeteilt hatte. Als ich nach BadW eingefahren bin dachte ich mir: "Wo wollen die jetzt noch 1000 Hm unterbringen? Kommt noch das dicke Ende?" Bis ich von einem Steckenposten angefeuert wurde: "Noch 1 Kilometer!" Ich so: "Bitte was?" Dann wars auch schon bald zu Ende.

Mein Fazit: Wenn die Strecke nächstes Jahr nicht verbessert wird, was Singletrails, Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. angeht, dann haben die einen Teilnehmer weniger. Und so ging/geht es bestimmt sehr vielen.

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. Juli 2004)

Ich schließe mich dann auch mal den Vorrednern an. Wenn die Strecke so bleibt, werde ich dort nur noch den Bike Park benutzen  
1900 statt 3200 hm ist ein Witz! Vor allem bei so einem Potenzial an Bergen und Wegen!!!
Und das da jemand nicht gemessen oder falsch gemessen hat kann ich in Zeiten der modernen Bikehöhenmesseren nicht galuben.   

Kurz: Wird die Strecke so bleiben, bleibe ich auch und zwar zu Hause!

Guten Abend


----------



## Steilbiker (4. Juli 2004)

Ich bin die kleine Runde mitgefahren, weil ich dachte dass die mittlere runde mit ihren "angeblichen" 2300 Höhenmetern für den ersten Marathon vielleicht etwas zu hart is.
aber was ich jetzt so hör wärs wahrscheinlich doch kein problem gewesen, weil da ja irgendein böser kobold einfach 1000 hm gestohlen hat....
Also bin ich auf der Kurzdistanz rumgegurkt. Bei 25 km und 600 hm ( laut Ausschreibung 35km und 1200 hm) war ich nach einer Stunde im Ziel. War schon ziemlich schockiert als auf einmal die Zieleinfahrt auftauchte...
Ich sag jetzt mal die Strecke war recht "entspannt" zu fahren, weils, ausser ein paar kurzen Passagen wirklich nur Schotter war. Hatte für mich aber irgendwie auch seinen Reiz, weil das ganze Rennen dann doch recht schnell war (vorallem die Abfahrten).
Für erste mal wars ok, aber ich halt schon ausschau nach einem Marathon in der Region Karlsruhe/Stuttgart Ende des Sommers ( August, September). Da will ich mich dann mal an der Mitteldistanz versuchen.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch was empfehlen ??

Gruss,
steilbiker


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. Juli 2004)

Schau mal dort vorbei. Ist in der nähe von Heidelberg.


----------



## Steilbiker (4. Juli 2004)

hört sich interessant an, danke mal !


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal dort vorbei. Ist in der nähe von Heidelberg.



der odenwald- bike marathon war letztes jahr problemlos mit einem hardtail machbar, wegen der 3 x 200m singletrail würde ich kein fully rumschleppen. sonst nur strasse bzw. forstautobahn. 
nach dem aktuellem höhenprofil zu urteilen scheint es dieses jahr ne andere strecke zu geben, ich werde mal versuchen in den nächste monaten diese heraus zu finden, aber ich denke, dass die auch nicht gerade anspruchsvoller wird. aber höhenmeter gibt es auf jeden fall

so, und ich bin nicht in badw gestartet, weil ich nicht fit war und dachte, dass ich mir nicht so einen mega- höhenmeter marathon geben kann.. aber 1900hm auf der langstrecke hätte ich ja auch noch gepackt....


----------



## Steilbiker (5. Juli 2004)

.. danke mal für die Tips !

Zum Thema HM in BadWildbad:

Ich glaub die Jungs ham die Höhenmeter rauf UND runter gerechnet:
bei der kurzdistanz war angegeben 1200hm, effektiv warens 600. Dadurch dass Start = Ziel war, fährt man ja alle hm auch wieder runter
600 x 2 = 1200
ist mir zwar noch nicht untergekommen dass mans so rechnet, aber was ist schon normal...


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

bin wohl etwas zu spät dran, sonst hätt ich den Punkt hier aufgemacht!!!
Also ich kann nur sagen bitte meldet euch ALLE!!! bei der Radsportakademie und beschwert EUCH!!!
Sowas gabs ja noch nie, im Prospekt haben Sie für die Kurzstecke ca. 1500HM für die Mitteldistanz ca. 2800HM angesagt, im Internet warens dann noch 1200HM u. 2300HM in Wirklichkeit warens 600 u. 1300 (unser komplettes Team von 7 Mann hatte Höhenmesser dabei)!!! Und 10km zu kurz war die Mitteldistanz auch, die Langdistanz wohl ca. 16km zu kurz. So vermessen kann mann sich gar nicht - das ist ne Frecheit, die Veranstalter wussten das auch, das kann mir keiner vormachen das man sich so vertut.
Der Marathon in Bad Wildbad war früher (beim Veranstalter SOG) einer der schönsten u. technischten die ich je gefahren bin (die Alpenmarathons mal ausgenommen). Das letzte Jahr unter STADA Radsportakademie war schon viel schlechter und das am Samstag war der Witz, keinerlei Technik und zwei Alibi-Trais (einer direkt neben dem Weg) - ich kenne keinen leichteren u. langweiligeren Marathon. Ein Schnitt von fast 27km/h sagt da alles.
Übrigens war das letztes Jahr auch schon so, dass die Angaben nicht gepasst haben weder in Bad Wildbad, noch in Neustadt!!! Ich habe letztes Jahr schon Mails geschrieben, es wurde Besserung versprochen - und was war das dann am Samstag?!? Die Verpflegung war ebenfalls ein Witz, an den falschen Stellen, die Leute sitzen gemütlich hinter ihren Bänken und dann noch die Plastikflaschen mit Schraubverschluss - wer soll damit denn was anfangen. Und was war das mit der Zielversorgung in der Plastiktüte???

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine schlechtere Organisation gesehen - warum schauen die sich nicht mal Frammersbach an, ist doch die selbe Serie!!!

Wenn Neustadt auch so ein Chaos wird, ist unser Team das nächste Jahr bei keinem STADA-Rennen mehr dabei!

Also nochmals die Bitte:
MAILT oder SCHREIBT an die STADA-Radsportakademie (www.radsportakademie.de) und sagt Eure Meinung, sonst können wir die Marathons abschreiben - das hat doch mit MTB-Sport nichts mehr zu tun.

P.S: wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe (ich stand zufällig im Ziel als er als 3. ankam) - hat Karl Platt ziemlich geflucht, da er auch davon ausging, daß das Rennen noch gar nicht zu Ende ist!!!


----------



## dixi (5. Juli 2004)

ich glaube steilbiker hat mit seinem rechenschema recht...unser dozent sagte immer "kreativer umgang mit zahlen"

das war also mein erster marathon! ich hatte ja extra noch einen thread aufgemacht um mich fürs erstemal besser einschätzen zu können. deshalb hab ich auch die kurze runde gewählt. aber 25 km und 600 hm ist ein witz.
ich hatte ja die organisation nochmals angeschrieben weil es von anfang an differenzen gab. änfänglich war mal von 35km und 1590 hm die rede!

und nächstes jahr soll auf dieser strecke die em sein.

ich hab die organisation per mail angeschrieben und die enttäuschung vieler biker weitergegeben. mal sehen was als reaktion kommt.


----------



## acidbrain (5. Juli 2004)

@ steilbiker: Wär denen zuzutrauen!     

Ich hab mal versucht, das Höhenprofil der Veranstalter mit dem aus meinem HAC4 zu vergleichen, aber es haut einfach net hin. Kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht, da ja auch ~10 km Strecke fehlen.

Zum  :kotz: find ich es auch, dass es immer noch keine Ergebnisse gibt!

Ich bin (leider) für die Gesamtserie gemeldet, sonst würde ich es mir echt noch mal überlegen. Naja, in Neustadt hab ich wenigstens keine Anfahrt und das Rennen in Trochtelfingen wird ja scheinbar nicht von der Radsportakademie/Stada veranstaltet.
Im August werd ich mal die Neustadter Strecke abfahren und hier Bericht erstatten was uns erwartet.


----------



## Principia (5. Juli 2004)

hier gibt es einen bericht über das ganze klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ja, da fällt mir doch ein dass ich tatsächlich noch 'ne Kritik vergessen habe, die Ergebnisslisten - danke für den Hinweis an acidbrain!!! Letztes Jahr hat das glaub ich 3-4 Tage gedauert! Fast alle anderen Veranstalter haben die Ergebnisse noch am selben Tag im Web!!!
Neustadt war letztes Jahr noch super, aber ich vermute schlimmes. Trochtelfingen veranstaltet schon sehr lange, die Organisation ist deshalb auch deutlich besser. Allerdings hat sich auch ein Fehler ins Höhenprofil eingeschlichen - es sind nur 1100Hm auf der Mitteldistanz (79km), was mann beim genaueren Betrachten des Höhenprofils auch sieht .

@acidbrain: wenn möglich sag Bescheid wegen dem Abfahren würde mich auch interessieren, würde dann wenn möglich mitfahren u. ebenfalls aufzeichnen - doppelt gemoppelt hält besser. Außerdem will ich wissen ob die Strecke noch so geil ist wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juli 2004)

Ergebnislisten sind jetzt online unter .

Ach, es gab ein Zielverpflegung? Ich habs nix bekommen. 
Na ich schreib denen jetzt mal ne Mail. Hoffentlich ist Neustadt besser.

Hab mir eben das Zielfoto vom Karl Platt angesehen. Der sieht irgendwie etwas verwirrt aus.  

matthias


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

die Ergebnisse sind da (wunder mich total), allerdings nicht nach Klassen sortiert  (oder als Klassenplatzierung aufgenommen, wäre ja für die Gesamtwertung eigentlich wichtig) sondern nur nach Einlauf insgesamt.
Einen Fehler hab ich auch schon entdeckt, also wundert Euch nicht falls noch was nicht stimmt - war letztes Jahr auch öfter so...
Hier der Link: http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rothaus/


----------



## acidbrain (5. Juli 2004)

Ich wollte gerade eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse in den ersten Beitrag reineditieren, aber das geht wohl nicht... schade!

Langstrecke (m):
1. Dietsch, Thomas 3:08:57 Schnitt ~ 31 km/h
2. Kraler, Martin 3:08:58
3. Platt, Karl	3:08:59

Langstrecke (w)
1. Stanger Gabi 03:48:36 Schnitt ~ 25 km/h
2. Marunde Regina 03:48:59
3. Weber Bettina 03:50:34 

Sieger Mittelstrecke: Milatz, Moritz 2:17:11 Schnitt ~30 km/h
Siegerin Mittelstrecke: Troesch, Daniele 2:47:56 Schnitt ~24 km/h
Sieger Kurzstrecke: Windler, Nico 0:55:30 Schnitt ~27 km/h
Siegerin Kurzstrecke: Morath Adelheid 1:00:39 Schnitt ~25 km/h

Man muß gar nicht dabei gewesen sein, um zu sehen, dass da mit der Strecke was faul war. Ich hatte nen 22er Schnitt, bei normalen Touren mit ordentlich Single-Trails erreich' ich mit Mühe und Not vielleicht nen 16er. Egal, Schwamm drüber. Wie klaus_winstel schon gesagt hat, jetzt hilft nur noch beschweren, damit vielleicht Neustadt ein bissel besser wird.

BTW, kann mir jemand sagen wie der Gutschein für den Bikepark aussieht? So wie der für das Thermalbad, also klein und grün? Dann fehlt er nämlich bei mir


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2004)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> ...BTW, kann mir jemand sagen wie der Gutschein für den Bikepark aussieht? So wie der für das Thermalbad, also klein und grün? Dann fehlt er nämlich bei mir



Der Gutschein für den Bikepark ist deine Startnummer, gegen Vorlage bekommst du eine Ermäßigung.

Grüße.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2004)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte gerade eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse in den ersten Beitrag reineditieren, aber das geht wohl nicht... schade!
> 
> Langstrecke (m):
> 1. Dietsch, Thomas 3:08:57 Schnitt ~ 31 km/h
> ...




Der Gutschein für den Bikepark (5 Euro Nachlass) ist die Startnummer, so wars zumindest letztes Jahr ausgeschrieben, ich glaub dieses Jahr auch wieder...


----------



## acidbrain (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Startnummer!

Ich hatte der Radsportakademie um 12:04 ne längere Mail geschrieben, in der ich mal die gröbsten Kritikpunkte (Strecke, Verpflegung) aufgeführt hatte. Ne knappe Stunde später (12:55) kam schon eine sehr ausführliche Antwort-Mail.
Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht die ganze Mail posten, die Kernaussage war, dass zwar die Streckenangabe auf dem Flyer nicht korrekt waren, aber die finalen Angaben im Internet hätten eigentlich bis auf ein paar kleine Meßfehler stimmen müssen. Das dem nicht so war, ist den Veranstaltern wohl ziemlich peinlich.
Bei der Streckenführung hat wohl auch der Naturschutz ein wenig dazwischen gefunkt, so dass Trail rausgenommen bzw. nicht genehmigt wurden.
Scheinbar hat aber einigen Teilnehmern die Streckenführung gut gefallen, naja Geschmacksache, ich denke wir sind uns hier einig, dass das nicht MTB-würdig war.

Jetzt die gute Nachricht: "Außer ein paar kleinen Änderungen bleibt Neustadt aber so wie im Vorjahr."
Und in Bad Wildbad wollen sie wohl versuchen noch ein paar Trails einzubauen.

@ klaus_winstel
Ich schreib mir mal deinen Nick auf und werde dir Anfang August mal ne PM schreiben. Dann können wir was genaueres ausmachen.

Grüße,
acidbrain


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
kann mich meinen Vorrednern weitestgehend anschließen.
Wenn Ihr wirklich mal Single-Trails ohne Ende fahren wollt, dann startet in St. Ingbert / Saarland am 05. September!
www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Da stimmen auch die Höhenmeter und Kilometer!
Servus


----------



## matzelbiker (5. Juli 2004)

Das was da ablief grenzt ja schon fast an Betrug. Hab denen gerade eine gepfefferte E-Mail geschrieben. Ich bin schon bei einigen Marathons in den letzten Jahren gestartet aber soetwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.
Wie kann mann an einen solchen Veranstalter eine EM vergeben.
Selbst bei jeder Hobbyveranstaltung bei uns in der Region(heißen hier CTF) stimmen Streckenlänge und Profil.
Da diese Leute ja wohl auch die Veranstaltung in Neustadt organisieren befürchte ich Schlimmstes.
In Neustadt wird die Strecke ja auch so toll angepriesen. Waren das die letzten Jahre auch shon die Radsportakademie als Veranstalter.
Aufgrund der Beschreibungen wäre ich dort nämlich gerne gestartet. Wer von euch kann mir zu Neustadt ein paar Infos geben?

Grüße Matzelbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dixi (5. Juli 2004)

ich habe auch antwort bekommen...inhaltlich trifft sich das mit dem post von
acidbrain...die trails für nächstes jahr sollen unter mithilfe von karl platt und mannie heymanns eingebaut werden...wenn sie genehmigt werden.

das ist bestimmt schön...für mich bleibt es aber unerklärlich wie man mit seinen angaben so daneben liegen kann. das kann einem professionellen veranstalter nicht passieren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

hab ja letztes Jahr auch schon geschrieben (nach Bad Wildbad u. nach Neustadt wieder, in Neustadt habe ich sogar mit Hr. Betz gesprochen, der Stand im Ziel und hat nach Meinungen gefragt. Damals waren die Daten zwar nicht so katastrophal falsch, aber wieso wird das schlimmer und nicht besser - die Aussage war doch ganz klar (über Strecke, Angaben, Verpflegung usw).
Auch ich bekam eine Antwort, daß es das nächste Mal bestimmt besser wird, und dass man sich die Fehler nicht so recht erklären kann...
Techn. kann das kein Problem sein, der HAC4 z.B. ist dermaßern verbreitet (habt ihr Euch beim Rennen schon mal umgeschaut, wie oft der auf dem Lenker sitzt), dass muss für die Radsportakademie doch machbar sein.

Zur Streckenführung: wer die alte Strecke kennt (von 2002 und davor) - wieso ging das denn ganz gut, das Rennen lief glaub ich mind. 3 mal auf der Strecke.

Neustadt ist wenn unverändert echt toll - unheimlich viele Trails bergauf und bergab, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, aber sicher machbar (hatte noch nichteinmal das Fully - obwohl es sicher kompfortabler gewesen wäre) - die Reifen sollten halt nicht unbedingt Slicks sein. Einiges ist steinig, einiges auch sandig - da rollt sichs nicht unbedingt so gut - aber wir fahren auch MTB und kein Rennrad!

@acidbrain: Wäre echt toll - so als Exilpfälzer hab ich eh viel zu wenig Gelegenheit dort zu biken . Muss auch mal versuchen den Steckendesigner zu erreichen, hatte letztes Jahr (hier im Forum) Kontakt mit ihm, wäre ja interessant ob alles beim alten bleibt.


----------



## Daryl (5. Juli 2004)

Hab auch die Mitteldistanz unter die Räder genommen und bin wirklich stinksauer über diesen langsam modern werdenden km und hm-Blödsinn.

Erst stimmt die gesamte Streckenkarte nicht und man kann sich auch nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Berg entweder gleich aufhört oder der nächste gleich anfängt. Dann gibt es keine elektronische Zeitmessung und mein Tacho zeigte  eine gestoppte Zeit an, die 4 (!) Minuten (3:14:25) unter der angegeben (3:18:irgendwas) lag. Hmmm.

Egal - aber ernsthaft sauer macht mich, wenn man sich die Kraft auf weitere 10km und 1000 hm (!!!) einteilt und eben nicht frühzeitig in den Schlusssprint wechselt. Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich schon vor der letzten Verpflegungstelle in den Turbo gewechselt und hätte nicht noch Zeit verschenkt und Kraft für die nicht vorhandenen steilen Anstiege gespart!


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juli 2004)

Na ja immerhin kam per mail jetzt ne Stellungnahme vom Veranstalter, die ihr bestimmt auch alle gekriegt habt, das fand ich schonmal seehr anständig.

Der nächste Marathon wird also bestimmt besser (wahrscheinlich egal welcher und wo   )

Grüsse
Mark


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juli 2004)

...alle bekommen inkl. aller Emailadressen, bin mal gespannt, wann der Spam hinterher kommt. Es gab darauf auch ne Reaktion, die ich als Idee sehr gut fand, dh reduziertes Startgeld für nä. Jahr.


----------



## Steilbiker (6. Juli 2004)

... die Mail mit den 700 E-Mail Adressen hab ich jetzt auch bekommen.... schon ziemlich unprofessionell...

was ist das für eine Aktion mit dem reduzierten Startgeld ?? Davon hab ich nix gelesen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (6. Juli 2004)

@Steilbiker

es wurde von einem Teilnehmer der Vorschlag gemacht nächstes Jahr die Startgebühr zu vergünstigen für die Starter von diesem Jahr, im Sinne einer "Wiedergutmachung".


wenn ich eine Mail an so viele Leute schreiben würde (von denen ich die meisten nicht kenne) würde ich mir wenigstens die Mühe machen, mich weitestgehend an die dt. Rechtschreibung zu halten (Groß-/ Kleinschreibung)


----------



## dixi (6. Juli 2004)

@ mwu406

was willst du erwarten wenn die nicht mal km und hm zählen können?
so professionell wie sich die radsportakademie in der werbung darstellt, müssen die noch ordentlich üben.

@ all

mal ne andere frage:

für mich wars ja das erste mal und ich bin einen schnitt gefahren von 16,4.
wenn ich höre was andere so fahren frage ich mich ob ich nen platten hatte    da muss ich fürs nächste mal noch ordentlich km schrubben.

wie war der schnitt bei euch?


----------



## acidbrain (6. Juli 2004)

Ja, das mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist schon ein Hexenwerk.
Das hat bestimmt der Mistkerl erfunden, der auch das mit den km- und Hm-Angaben bei MTB-Veranstaltungen eingeführt hat.
Die Radsportakademie wird wahrscheinlich so kensequent sein und in Zukunft auf km- und Hm-Angaben genauso wie auf Großbuchstaben zu verzichten   

@dixi: Vorher hatte ich nicht mit einem Schnitt über 15 gerechnet. Rausgekommen ist ein 22er, dank reichlich Windschattenfahren und ordentlich Tempo bergab auf den Autobahnen. Ein langsamerer Schnitt und mehr Fun wär mir aber lieber gewesen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juli 2004)

@dixi
mach dir nix draus, es war in der tat so, dass es rennradmäßiges Windschattengeballer trumpf war... und je nachdem, wie man das ganze angegangen ist, hat man keine schnelle Gruppe erwischt.


----------



## dixi (6. Juli 2004)

> Die Radsportakademie wird wahrscheinlich so kensequent sein und in Zukunft auf km- und Hm-Angaben genauso wie auf Großbuchstaben zu verzichten



das ist doch mal ne gute idee...dann kann sich auch keiner beschweren.

22 er schnitt hört sich gut an...nächstes jahr könnte es wohl weniger werden, dafür aber mehr fun. gut, dass ich noch ein jahr zeit habe.


----------



## DanielF (8. Juli 2004)

OK - ich werde mich mal hier in Diskussion einmischen....

Manche kennen mich vielleicht ja noch von letztem Jahr aus Neustadt( Streckenführung):

Also: Neustadt bleibt definitiv so anspruchsvoll wie letztes Jahr!!! Dafür werde ich sorgen, auch wenn noch zur Zeit nicht ganz klar ist, ob wir ein Nachbarrevier "mitnehmen" können - ich brauch einfach noch ein paar Kilometer ;-)))

Zur Strecke selbst in NW:
- wie gewohnt viele Trails
- sandige, wurzelige und steinige Abschnitte
- schwere Anstiege und Abfahrten
- 3 Verpflegungsstellen, die von allen Distanzen angefahren werden!
- durch Streckenverlängerung fährt nur die Langdistanz 2 mal auf der selben Strecke
- gewohnt gute Beschilderung wie letztes Jahr

Ach ja: Die Bachdurchfahrt fällt leider weg ;-(( 

OK: soviel mal vorab - drückt mir die Daumen, damit ich das mit dem Nachbarrevier in den Griff bekomme

Würde mich echt freuen viele von Euch in NW beim Marathon zu sehen 

Die Distanzen (mal noch ohne Gewähr)
Kurz: 31,04 km
Mittel: 53,49 km
Lang: 100,45 km

Daniel Friederich


----------



## fmeierde (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

hatte mich auch für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet, konnte aber wegen einer Erkältung nicht mitfahren, war wohl beser so.

Die Kritik ist voll berechtigt und über so große Differenzen bei den Angaben kann man sich zu Recht ärgern.

Einige übertreiben es aber auch ein wenig. Der Veranstalter hat Mist gebaut, er hat ne email geschrieben, seine Fehler zugegeben, Besserung gelobt und sich entschuldigt. 
Also, warum nicht eine zweite  Chance geben und sehen wie es nächstes Jahr wird, immerhin waren die Events der vergangenen Jahre in Wildbad nicht schlecht. Es liegt nicht nur an Stada, die anderen Eventagenturen leisten sich auch Böcke, Beispiele gibt es von diesem  Jahr auch schon genügend.

Man sollte immer auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht anfangen Erbsen zu zählen.

In diesem Sinne...

                              .............Kette rechts..............


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe auch eine "persönliche" Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten, außer der allgem. Stellungsnahme. Der Wortlaut ist (bis auf die Anrede) der gleiche, den auch andrere auf Ihre Mails erhalten haben, genau genommen nicht viel anderes als die Stellungsnahme - Copy u. Paste sei Dank! Und wie schon erwähnt, es ist nicht der erste Fehler dieser Art - und es war nicht die erste Mail!

@DanielF: hi, haben letztes Jahr schon hier über Neustadt gesprochen - hoffe, dass es auch wirklich klappt - ist ja nun (fast) die letzte techn. Strecke in Deutschland. Übrigens decken sich Deine Angaben nicht mit den Angaben auf der Radsportakademie-Seite, wenn's soweit ist, kannst Du sie ja evtl. informieren . Gibts übrigens ne Möglichkeit die Strecke mal mit Locals abzufahren - wäre sicher recht interessant - nach Wildbad freut mann sich ja über jeden Trail! Das mit der Bachdurchfahrt hab ich irgendwie nicht verstanden, bei mir war da noch 'ne Brücke - find ich unfair .

Zum Schnitt, und um mal den Verfall der Wildbader-Strecke zu dokumentieren:
2002 (noch unter SOG-Management): 18km/h, 2003: 22 km/h und 2004: 27km/h.


----------



## DanielF (9. Juli 2004)

Vorläufige Strecke Abfahren in NW:

jo, das geht: morgen, Samstag 10.07.2004, 13:45 Uhr, Treffpunkt Karolinenstraße 26 (unterhalb vom Leibniz-Gymnasium)

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Juli 2004)

Hi Daniel,

uups das ging aber schnell - gibts noch einen weiteren Termin etwas weiter (als Morgen) in der Zukunft=???

Gruss, Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielF (9. Juli 2004)

Jo ;-)

Im Prinzip fahr ich im Moment jeden Samstag oder Sonntag auf der Strecke ;-)

DF


----------



## Thomas Sommer (10. Juli 2004)

@fmeierde
Das war schon die zweite Chance. Der erste Versuch war
letztes Jahr...

Thomas


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2004)

@DanielF: Hi, wie siehts nächstes Wochenende aus - fährst Du, da hätt ich Interesse! Kannst Du mir kurz Bescheid geben - Wann und Wo? - Wäre super!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2004)

Ich hol den Thread hier nochmal hoch, weil mich folgender Satz auf der Homepage zum Neustadt Marathon aufgeschreckt hat: "ACHTUNG! Streckenführung hat sich geändert". Die Langstrecke hat nun plötzlich 100,5km/2300hm, wird das wieder so ein "Rennrad-Marathon" wie in Bad Wildbad oder kann man diesesmal wirklich Mountainbike fahren, wie es Berichten zu folge die Jahre davor war, als die Stada RSA noch nicht ihr Finger im Spiel hatte?
Bin über jede Info dankbar, ich möchte ungern nochmal so einen Mist wie in BW erleben.

Grüße.


----------



## klaus_winstel (2. August 2004)

Nö, nur keine Angst - die Strecke verdient alle mal das Prädikat MTB-Marathon! Ich befürchte eher, das hinerher wieder welche rumnörgeln, zu schwer und unfahrbar - ist aber nicht so!!! Schwierigkeit und Trailanteil schätzungsweise so wie im letzten Jahr - aber jetzt auf der Mittelstrecke ohne "Wiederholungen".


----------



## Deleted 10852 (2. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Neustadt Marathon aufgeschreckt hat: "ACHTUNG! Streckenführung hat sich geändert". Die Langstrecke hat nun plötzlich 100,5km/2300hm, wird das wieder so ein "Rennrad-Marathon" wie in Bad Wildbad oder kann man diesesmal wirklich Mountainbike fahren



Ist schon eine reine Mtb-Strecke  
Bin Sie schon paarmal gefahren, macht super Spass
und kann den Marathon nur empfehlen!

Kajaker


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2004)

Danke euch beiden, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt. Wir sehen uns dann am 22.  

Grüße.


----------



## Mad Maz (5. August 2004)

Ich hatte fest vor nächstes Jahr die German Bike Masters zu fahren. Aber nach dem was ich hier so lese bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. 

Was sagen den die die dieses Jahr mitfahren? Vor allem schrecken mich die 150 die man am Jahresanfang überweisen muss und wen die Organisation nicht funktioniert auch ziemlich in den sandgesetzt sind.

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall mal in Neustadt starten und dann mir die Sache nocheinmal überlegen.


----------



## m.a.t. (6. August 2004)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte fest vor nächstes Jahr die German Bike Masters zu fahren. Aber nach dem was ich hier so lese bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
> 
> Was sagen den die die dieses Jahr mitfahren? Vor allem schrecken mich die 150 die man am Jahresanfang überweisen muss und wen die Organisation nicht funktioniert auch ziemlich in den sandgesetzt sind.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall mal in Neustadt starten und dann mir die Sache nocheinmal überlegen.



Nach 2 der 4 Rennen kann ich dir das natürlich nicht endgültig beantworten. Da aber Bad Wildbad ein totaler organisatorischer Reinfall war, werde ich die GBM wahrscheinlich nicht noch mal fahren. Es ist wahrscheinlich besser sich die TOP-Events selbst rauszupicken. Ich kann dir da nur Frammersbach empfehlen, einfach geil.
Mal schauen ob das Niveau in Neustadt und Trochtelfingen wieder steigt. Ich hoffe mal stark...

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. August 2004)

Ich stimme M.A.T. zu Frammersbach ist unbedingt empfehlenswert, Bad Wildbad war zumindest dieses Jahr eine absolute Katastrophe - werd ich auch nicht mehr fahren. Ich glaube oder besser hoffe, dass Neustadt a.d.W. sehr schön wird, wobei Trochtelfingen, was man so hört eher mäßig sein soll.
Ich persönlich werde nächtes Jahr verm. nur Frammersbach und evtl. Neustadt fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## DanielF (6. August 2004)

Für Kurzentschlossene:
Morgen Samstag 14 Uhr, Karolinenstraße 26 zum Abfahren der Runde (53 km) ;-))

Würd mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere noch vorbeischaut - ihr werdet sehen, die Strecke lohnt sich (Sand, Wurzeln, Steine und noch viel mehr leckere Gemeinheiten)...

Gruß

Daniel Friederich


----------

